# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  ROAR

## TriggerHappyJack

I can talk about school now. Why won't my French class move faster?  :: 
And age...and names...but duh.

----------


## Biancca

::   
That's why my French is all self taught.   
I'm sure its horrid but it entertains me.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Homework tonight, write the conjugation of avoir four times! I had it memorized the first time we went over it. >.< 
J'ai
Tu as
Elle/Ils as
Nous avons
Vous avez
Elles/Ils ont... 
Oh won't we move faster.  :: 
Wait...I'm gonna go study days and morning and crap.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Homework tonight, write the conjugation of avoir four times! I had it memorized the first time we went over it. >.< 
> J'ai
> Tu as
> Elle/*il a*
> Nous avons
> Vous avez
> Elles/Ils ont...
> ....

 There was a mistake.   ::

----------

